# Oxide laboratories???



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

Has any one used this lab???? What did you think???

Cheers


----------



## Delts_UK (Feb 6, 2010)

I've used Oxide Labs Test E, Sust 350 and Tritren 150 and it's all been fantastic stuff!! It's all been high quality and potent, and as far as i know there are no fakes at all.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Delts_UK said:


> I've used Oxide Labs Test E, Sust 350 and Tritren 150 and it's all been fantastic stuff!! It's all been high quality and potent, and as far as i know there are no fakes at all.


Nice first post :whistling:

Its almost as fantastic as what i hear..... :whistling:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

pea head said:


> Nice first post :whistling:
> 
> Its almost as fantastic as what i hear..... :whistling:


11 posts between them. Excellent, must buy some of that shizzle:laugh:


----------



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

Dixie

Cause ive only got 11 post does that mean i havent used much gear??? I wasnt supporting the lab i was asling was it any good. Also there is lots of UG labs everyone raves about on here and on other sites every one says is ****!!! i wonder why this is.

My bro and me have both been running this for couple of months and its as good as any other UG lab. I got no reason to lie. Check my other 10 posts there all questions. None involve bragging a make up in anyway shape or form.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

richyd said:


> Dixie
> 
> Cause ive only got 11 post does that mean i havent used much gear??? I wasnt supporting the lab i was asling was it any good. *Also there is lots of UG labs everyone raves about on here and on other sites every one says is ****!!! i wonder why this is.*
> 
> My bro and me have both been running this for couple of months and its as good as any other UG lab. I got no reason to lie. Check my other 10 posts there all questions. None involve bragging a make up in anyway shape or form.


Its because most have an agenda to sella said product,just like his first post above,to just jump on a site and praise it like it the second coming of christ,i dont buy into that malarky.

I just tell it like it is...no good reports coming from my area im afraid.


----------



## Delts_UK (Feb 6, 2010)

pea head said:


> Its because most have an agenda to sella said product,just like his first post above,to just jump on a site and praise it like it the second coming of christ,i dont buy into that malarky.
> 
> I just tell it like it is...no good reports coming from my area im afraid.


I totally understand where your coming from mate, but i've been a user for 10 yrs now and was just giving my opinion. Even though I'm a new member on this forum I've been an active member of 4 others for years. I know what it's like to come across gear made by a lab that I'm unfamiliar with and have always appreciated advice given by others. Thats all I'm doing!! My experience with Oxide labs has always been very good, it's all i ask for now.


----------



## Gymtime (Feb 16, 2010)

Any good websites to buy it off of?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Gymtime said:


> Any good websites to buy it off of?


www.notallowedtoaskforasoucre.com/ban


----------



## LRG (Apr 2, 2009)

*slaps* Gymtime!


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Gymtime said:


> Any good websites to buy it off of?


Or you could try....

www.readtherulesnumpty.com


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

I heard good things about Oxide...................but only from Delts_uk:lol: :lol: :lol:

this what someone wrote on another site

quote" Yes, this is a pretty serious accusation, you are right, but it is my conclusion. I wrote that because I want that others be aware about it. Normally new UG labs have very low production quality and poor handling of substances. I have used them for one month cycle. They normally are sold together because they are made by the same lab. My opinion is based on physical analysis and not chemical. A chemical analysis is not possible because of the legality. However I can explain my position: When the Trenbolone Acetate solution from the "Oxide Lab" (normally yellow) is keep stagnant during 48 hours it can be observe the development of a white phase. The new phase layer is moving up and down due to the small delta of density. Each time that the solution is agitated and analyzed after 48 hours the relative thickness is slightly increased. I managed to measure the PH variation of the phases; ~PH 7 for the white, which means that is a base (bacterias can live there). ~PH 5.5 for the yellow, which means that is acid. The acid phase can create a new compound in the inter-phase region able to provide enough nutrients to the bacterias for their continue development. The measurement of the PH number was done just with a color indicator (paper), you can buy it at the pharmacy. I do not pretend to replace a lab analysis. However for my personal use I did not like to observe periodically growth of a phase in a solution that is going in my body. Specially if it is suppose to be a binary solution perfectly emulsified. If you want to discuss more about it, just let me know, the idea is that we share our experiences and opinions.

BTW they have very bad sterilization quality (lots of bacterias). =(

Take care =),

Last edited by Martin666; 09-15-2009 at 07:10 PM. end quote

I wouldn't touch em with yours:cursing:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

also a good site to buy of is

http://www.wesellgeartonumptys.org/

tell them KHAOS sent you:thumb:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

I've been a helpful bunny and have searched high and low for Oxide pics, i'm don't sell the stuff and don't ask me where to get it.......

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BIGTURK666 (Mar 4, 2010)

I GOT SOME OXIDE LAB OXYS FOR A MATE IN SEALED WHITE TUB SILVER STICKER .................IVE NOT SEEN HIM SINCE "EITHER HE'S DEAD OR LOVES THEM" NO IDEA, BUT I'VE NEVER EVER SEEN EM BEFORE TILL THEN. I USED SOME FROM THAILAND THEY WERE LIKE A BULLET SHAPE WITH SNAPLINE THEY WERE CRAP!! THEN I GOT SOME IBRAHAIM NAPS FROM A CHEMIST IN ISTANBUL 20 IN A BOX BLISTER STRIP I USED ALL 40 " I KNOW I SHOULD ONLY RUN FOR 4 WEEKS" AND THE GAINS WERE HUGH WITH NOT A LOT OF WATER RETAINED! HOW YOU ASK?? NO IDEA I JUST DONT SUFFER WITH IT!! SO THEY ARE BEST IN MY HUMBLE OPINION! I HAVE SOME IRAN HORMONE AND I'M RUNNIN WITH ORGANON SUS 250 FROM TURKEY AS WELL, I DONT THINK THEY WILL BE AS GOOD BUT AM TRYIN ANYWAY!! MY IST POST ON THIS SITE AND I WISH MY COCK WAS AS LONG AS IT


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol: funny thread....

Can tell he's from newcastle


----------



## BIGTURK666 (Mar 4, 2010)

hahahah i hope your being nice private pile? newcastle is gods country!!!

anyway how tall are you private pile??

lol


----------



## BIGTURK666 (Mar 4, 2010)

these iran hormone oxys are pure garbage, im mixing with sus and deca started using theoxys to kick start cycle!! fcukin garbage


----------

